
I Was the Most Wanted Man in China - lermontov
http://lithub.com/i-was-the-most-wanted-man-in-china/
======
nalllar
Seems to be down.

Archive.is: [https://archive.is/sgTgG](https://archive.is/sgTgG)

Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:t4otc2...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:t4otc2MhWe4J:lithub.com/i-was-
the-most-wanted-man-in-china/)

~~~
ISL
Up for me. Chromium 47, in Seattle. wget pulls the article in ~300ms.

~~~
wyldfire
I get " ERROR 503: Service Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity." as of
Tue Feb 16 23:07:18 UTC 2016

------
hyh1048576
FANG Lizhi passed away in 2012, I don't understand why they put "February 11,
2016 By Fang Lizhi" at the author field, very misleading.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fang_Lizhi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fang_Lizhi)

~~~
GauntletWizard
Because the work was written by Fang Lizhi, and was just posted a few days
ago. Books are still referred to by their publish date even if they're
published posthumously. Why should web articles not be attributed the same
way?

~~~
r-w
But this isn’t a published work; rather, it’s an excerpt from a previously
published work.

~~~
kevinwang
The book was published (in English, at least) just this month, according to
most sources I could find.

------
tgb
Excellently written article. Rather amusing too. But I'm left feeling that I
don't actually know how this resolved.

(edit: remove dumb question)

~~~
Sanddancer
Yah, I had to read elsewhere to figure out what happened. It's basically an
account of what his actions were that led to his exile. A lot of the After has
been written about elsewhere, except the parts related to the central
government's behind the scenes actions.

After that evening, the hubbub died down. In the coming months, he talked
politics with some students, some of whom eventually became leaders of the
Tienanmen Square protests. He was never a planner, never a protester, nada.
However, when he saw that the Chinese Government started cracking down hard,
he realized he was going to be scapegoated for his essays a few months prior,
and went into the US embassy. He had been declared the most wanted person even
though he had little to do with the actual protests.

------
prdonahue
Random question unrelated to article content: is it just me or does Lithub
seem to be everywhere (on HN) as of very recently?

~~~
oh_sigh
I noticed the same thing with gwern posts. I assume what happens is HNers see
a random article on the front page, like it, and start browsing the sites
archives for other interesting articles. Then they submit them to HN and the
process repeats itself.

~~~
tgb
Gwern was for a while submitting one article to HN every week and most of them
seemed to make the front page. Maybe that's what you're recalling? It was some
time ago, though.

~~~
oh_sigh
Even then, his articles from the distant past would show up on HN, which I
attribute to the phenomena mentioned in my original post.

------
LaPrometheus
I am a Chinese. Obviously I don't think Dr Fang is an enemy.

~~~
codychan
Obviously he is not an enemy of the Chinese people, but the enemy of the
Party.

------
justicezyx
Dr. Fang was revered by some for his achievements, but no doubt his departure
to an "enemy" country at the time would absolutely make him a public enemy...

~~~
df41
He is a great scientist. I think he is a bit naive in politics. Maybe going to
US was what he wanted and was good for him. Nobody knows.

------
leesalminen
I'm getting a white screen of death ... perhaps they really want to be like
Github, downtime and all ;)

Edit: 503 Service Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity ... ouch!

